# Marcie in campsite - charades help



## Silicia (Feb 17, 2015)

I have Marcie in my campsite, we are playing charades and if I win she is moving into my town. 
her question is : 'when your wallet makes you.... catching fish can make you...'
what is it? her answers are:
Sea bass
Tuna
Crucian carp
Horse mackerel

any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## Meadows (Feb 17, 2015)

What emotions did she do?
When your wallet makes you "EMOTION" catching fish can make you "EMOTION".


----------



## Silicia (Feb 17, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> What emotions did she do?
> When your wallet makes you "EMOTION" catching fish can make you "EMOTION".



The first was Sad, and the second was happy


----------



## Meadows (Feb 17, 2015)

I am going to guess it's not sea bass, those make no one happy. This is just a guess, not 100% sure, but I think it's Tuna. Those would put a ton of money in your wallet. i saw a similar one except the answer was colicanth and it was because it was worth a lot of bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not to mention, if you look you will see that's the only one worth tons of money...


----------



## Silicia (Feb 17, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> I am going to guess it's not sea bass, those make no one happy. This is just a guess, not 100% sure, but I think it's Tuna. Those would put a ton of money in your wallet. i saw a similar one except the answer was colicanth and it was because it was worth a lot of bells.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Not to mention, if you look you will see that's the only one worth tons of money...



Yes its Tuna!!
Thank u so much ^^


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 17, 2015)

looks like you found it but anyway its Tuna, its the most valuable one worth about 7,000 bells


----------



## Meadows (Feb 17, 2015)

Silicia said:


> Yes its Tuna!!
> Thank u so much ^^



No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 17, 2015)

Reminds me of when I had to play Rick paper scissors to invite Julian & Erik from the campsite.  It was like the most intense Rock Paper Scissors I ever played, ahahaha.

Congrats on getting the villager to move in :3


----------

